# Which one?



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi guys! i'm entering the contest (as usual) and wondering what photo i should enter in!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Supplying pictures would help us help you. ;D

Unless you're looking for a suggestion as to what kind of picture to take?
In that case, I'd say a photo of your betta an his reflection on the water or mirror would be neat. Or maybe Rocketeer flaring?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

oh oh i like the invisible one on the left!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> oh oh i like the invisible one on the left!


 *giggles* That was rather clever


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

why thank you *curtsies*


----------

